# Musical Resolutions



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

If you could achieve one Classical Music goal in 2016 what would it be?

(Mine would be to achieve my Grade 7 piano exam )


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I promise that I'll resolve this V7 chord (that I have left my synthesizer to play for 10 years) to the I chord this year.

I also promise that I'll resolve myself to a more consonant chord this year.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> I promise that I'll resolve this V7 chord (that I have left my synthesizer to play for 10 years) to the I chord this year.


Sounds like a piece by Cage.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I've already indicated that music lessons would be a keep-me-busy retirement project (I hope I will be able to afford them)  so, presently, I'd just like to finish listening to all of my albums a second time (I still have about a ¼ or a ⅓ to go). What will I do then? Start all over, of course


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd love it if we could go again to the Early Music Festival at York - but we're planning to go to two fiddle-and-keyboard Folk Schools in August & October, so my rellies are already booked up to hold the fort with Mum.

Failing that - or a substitute Early Music event - I'd like to pick up a better idea of music history by finishing every single chapter of Michael Steen's *Lives & Times of the Great Composers*, as opposed to reading the Big Ones for the umpteenth time, then abandoning the book in favour of a whodunnit!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

@Ingelou: I am not familiar with the Steen book. When you have the opportunity, do count up the number of "great" composers by Steenian standards and let us know what you find. You may recall that I did this for Schonberg's _The Lives of the Great Composers_, and came up with about 100, using Schonberg's sloppy criteria--Chabrier in, Sibelius out, for example.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

It's not exactly a _classical_ music goal - but selling my guitar that has been standing in the corner gathering dust for the last few years.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> @Ingelou: I am not familiar with the Steen book. When you have the opportunity, do count up the number of "great" composers by Steenian standards and let us know what you find. You may recall that I did this for Schonberg's _The Lives of the Great Composers_, and came up with about 100, using Schonberg's sloppy criteria--Chabrier in, Sibelius out, for example.


He only has 37 and some of those are in a composite chapter - though to be fair, he sometimes has a couple of paragraphs on others inside one of the Big Lives. However, I shouldn't take this very seriously - Steen is basically providing a light and entertaining read for Music Thickos like me. :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Taggart said:


> If you could achieve one Classical Music goal in 2016 what would it be?
> 
> (Mine would be to achieve my Grade 7 piano exam )


Accompany Mrs: Renée Fleming at here farewell recital on the piano.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> It's not exactly a _classical_ music goal - but selling my guitar that has been standing in the corner gathering dust for the last few years.


Tag has a stagnant guitar in a case on top of his wardrobe - you're giving me ideas! 

My own 'other-music' goal is to start learning Scottish fiddle properly, by working through some excellent tutor books that I've bought. *Lamb Skinnet*, anyone?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

To attend a live performance of either Missa Solemnis or Boris Godunov.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I would like to increase my understanding of 18th century music to a very deep level.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Well 1st to see the Nutcracker in january...


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I want to perform a recital, just a few people listening to me struggle through a few pieces I've been working on. I would hire an accompanist on the piano. Pieces I can already play.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This may sound silly, but I want to listen to all of Egon Wellez's symphonies again sometime this year. I keep getting interrupted by other new purchases. Maybe if I say this publicly I'll make it a point to actually do it.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I want to listen to more Mahler, Wagner, and Sibelius. I feel like I haven't been exposed to them enough. 
I also want to expand my knowledge of classical vocal works and perhaps sing a few selections. I'm getting connected with a good vocal teacher, so I'll hopefully be able to begin taking lessons again soon.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

To discover new "old" composers as I did this year - Porpora, Lotti, Taverner, etc and Bruckner of course. More new names that I've forgotten or ignored or neglected before.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

I have two listening goals for 2016:

A) I'll probably "listen through" my collection again. Since I use iTunes, I just reset all my play counts to zero and then use smart playlists to make sure I play every track at least once. I have listened through my collection a few times already. This is a big challenge as I have about 47 days of music now, but if I push myself I can probably do it in 7 or 8 months. In 2015 I finished in mid July.

B) I want to organize my listening along the lines of various listening projects − a chronological traversal of all works by Grieg for example, or comparative listening to piano concertos. One set of playlists will be used to capture new ideas for various listening projects. A second set of playlists will be used to "file" the music I have just listened to on a per-project basis. I also plan to keep notes from my listening, also on a per-project basis. I haven't done anything like this before − I really just started today. It's a lot of work but seems like it could be very rewarding. At least up to a point.

These goals may be mutually exclusive. The time requirements of B may preclude the sheer quantity of listening required to complete A. We'll see.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

I will make the same resolution I make every year, which has a tangential bearing on music: to be a better, nobler, wiser person.
I think I have made enormous progress every year for the past 40, but a) unfortunately I was starting from a low base and b) it is a question only others can judge, and surprisingly they do not seem to concur. 
I had the privilege of getting to 46 professional operas, concerts and recitals in 2015. 
I want to make it 50 in 2016. The older I get the more I love and appreciate live music.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

My resolution is to better cultivate an appreciation for early music, and musical traditions from around the world. The horizons seem fine enough, yet not broad enough.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Spend more time listening to music and playing the piano and spend less time on internet forums.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

I've already thrown out my new year's resolution.









It was too complicated.

My new goal is to collect 1,000 "Notifications" on this site without checking them or accidentally clearing them.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Grizzled Ghost said:


> I've already thrown out my new year's resolution.
> 
> View attachment 79631
> 
> ...


I'll help you


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

And so will I. There ya go!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Grizzled Ghost said:


> I've already thrown out my new year's resolution.
> 
> View attachment 79631
> 
> ...


And here you are, liking our posts. Just as disingenuous as your evil smile.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

It shows Grizzled Ghost's extremely good taste!


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a number of goals, but my top priority is Bach's Goldberg Variations - playing and studying.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Not a musical resolution as such - this is my e-mail "Thought of the Day" from the Enneagram Institute. And, like most of them, it points me in the direction I need to work on. I'll look to see if I can also apply it to broadening my slightly narrow musical tastes:

"_This New Year's Eve you can lay the groundwork for continued growth without making any resolutions except one-to let go of the past, connect with yourself, to Wake Up, and be Present."_

Happy, healthy New Year to all, and good hearing! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2015)

The trick with goals, as anyone used to job appraisals will know, is to pick ones you know you're going to achieve (or ideally, already have!). Therefore my current goal is to attend a recital where the programme includes a work by Kurtág.

I may also re-sit the entrance exam for the Music Thickos class.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Balthazar said:


> I have a number of goals, but my top priority is Bach's Goldberg Variations - playing and studying.


Are tickets available yet?


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

Continue my blog.
Learn music 
And make music.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

I read a very interesting article about a guy who made a very strange new year's resolution.

The guy was down on his luck and decided he was living in fear of rejection. So he made a resolution to get rejected at least once a day every day for the whole year. After a few days, getting rejected became a game for him, and he felt pleased each time he got his first rejection of the day.

"Say, stranger, can you drive me across town?"

"Nope, I'm not going that way."

"Thanks" (feeling really happy)

Needless to say, he became a much more outgoing and successful person. And apparently he is now selling a card game based on getting rejections.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Sounds like a fun thread! Here are some of the goals I'll set for myself, from easiest to hardest:

- Listen to Mozart's String Quartets. I've only heard the "dissonant" one, and it is something else. A whole set of literature I hadn't come across before. So I'll make sure to check them all out.
- Write more about music. I have a classical "blog" on tumblr that's mildly popular, but most of the time I just share videos of music without commenting on them. Sometimes I make posts where I talk a bit about the history of the work or something about the music, but I don't do it nearly enough. So, my goal this year is to start writing legitimate blog posts.
- Learn how to play Bach's 2 part inventions. I'm a lowly amateur pianist who can barely read sheet music. But I can play the first Invention in C major with ease. So, I'm going to put in my effort and use as much of my free time as possible to get practicing so I can perform the whole set. Wish me luck.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Are tickets available yet?


Pencil in next New Year's Eve.

I can't promise musical greatness, but I can promise copious amounts of champagne!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I will learn to play the marimba.

I know there is one coming for me next Epiphany (though my wife thinks she has kept well the secret :lol


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

My goal is to make it to at least one chamber concert this year. I find I am not going to many concerts and when I do it is to either the Oregon Symphony or Portland Opera - I would like to dedicate my attendance to smaller venues and ensembles, such as Chamber Music Northwest or student recitals at Portland State University.

Well, and to see the Magic Flute in May.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Grizzled Ghost said:


> I read a very interesting article about a guy who made a very strange new year's resolution.
> 
> The guy was down on his luck and decided he was living in fear of rejection. So he made a resolution to get rejected at least once a day every day for the whole year. After a few days, getting rejected became a game for him, and he felt pleased each time he got his first rejection of the day.
> 
> ...


Rejection Therapy. Is this what you're referring to?

http://rejectiontherapy.com/


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Every month I order books - I promise to order at least 7 languages in the coming months.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

Selby said:


> Rejection Therapy. Is this what you're referring to?
> 
> http://rejectiontherapy.com/


I think the guy in the article I read stumbled upon the same (or very similar) idea independently. A variation on the idea of exposing yourself to what you fear, wrapped up in the form of a new year's resolution.

With 7.4 billion people running around, it's almost impossible to have a truly original thought.

Update: here's the link to the article:
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2015/12/30/460925465/to-conquer-fear-a-man-turns-rejection-into-a-game


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

CypressWillow said:


> Not a musical resolution as such - this is my e-mail "Thought of the Day" from the Enneagram Institute. And, like most of them, it points me in the direction I need to work on. I'll look to see if I can also apply it to broadening my slightly narrow musical tastes:
> 
> "_This New Year's Eve you can lay the groundwork for continued growth without making any resolutions except one-to let go of the past, connect with yourself, to Wake Up, and be Present."_
> 
> Happy, healthy New Year to all, and good hearing! :tiphat:


That looks like 4 resolutions to me. I suggest we all make 100, then when we fail at 90 we can say we achieved "a significant proportion of our goals".


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2016)

My resolution would be not to spend more on music and concerts than I do on food...


----------

